# hole in skimmer



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a large H&S A250 skimmer, and in the side of it, has a hole from dropping it. The hole is about the size of a quarter, any idea of how to repair it. plmk Thanks Dale PS I just pick up this skimmer anybody know anything on this skimmer good or bad.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Contact Jon at J T Acrylics - he's a member on this forum
He can fix or build anything in plastic or acrylic !


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Send me some pictures. I am sure i can patch it up. Might not be as pretty, but it will work again.

Jon
[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re skimmer*

Hi Jon I sent you some picture from my wifes tablet.PS I don,t have the broken piece.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I see it. I can patch it. As i said. It isnt going to win any pageants... But it will work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

